# Michael Schumacher fighting for his life...



## Joose (Dec 31, 2013)

Chicago Tribune

In case anyone hasn't heard, Schumi is in a coma and suffering from a life threatening head injury he got while skiing.

I know I am far from alone in hoping he pulls through this.


----------



## potatohead (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah, I was bummed to hear this today.


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes, I heard about this. I do hope he pulls through!


----------



## Robby the Robot (Dec 31, 2013)

According to the Bleacher Report he's showing slight improvement after his second surgery. I hope he pulls through fine!


----------



## Viginez (Dec 31, 2013)

he is still in critical condition
i wish him good recovery


----------



## Joose (Dec 31, 2013)

Slight improvement is better than none. This is some serious shit.

Formula One legend Michael Schumacher showing 'slight improvement,' doctors say - World News


----------



## 777timesgod (Jan 5, 2014)

Even if he wakes up there is still danger that his memory or brain functions in general might be severely affected.
I hope that he wins these next two fights, one with the coma and returning back to normal which will be equally hard...


----------



## galactus242 (Feb 24, 2014)

Best of luck to the legendary Michael Shumacher. He is one of the reasons that
I started watching F1. May God be with you....


----------



## Joose (Feb 25, 2014)

Michael Schumacher's manager refutes claims doctors end attempts to bring him out of medically-induced coma - Telegraph

The latest news.


----------



## Joose (Mar 10, 2014)

Michael Schumacher: 'only a miracle' can save him - Telegraph

Not good...


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 10, 2014)

Here's praying for that miracle...

Come on Schumi!!!


----------



## Edika (Mar 10, 2014)

The man survived from years of racing incredibly fast vehicles and he ends up fighting for his life in a skiing accident? Ski is dangerous, especially in red and black slopes, but it's just not right! Hope he pulls through it!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 4, 2014)

Schumy is apparently showing some signs of awakening

Sorry for the french link, but its hard to find an english article with a french browser...

Schumacher partiellement conscient | ICI.Radio-Canada.ca

Now, as a french-canadian, I must say that I hate him as a F1 driver (mostly for his attempt on Villeneuve in '97 during the last race) but I honestly hopes that he'll recover from that.


----------



## Joose (Jun 16, 2014)

Formula One racer Michael Schumacher wakes from coma, will begin rehab: manager - NY Daily News


----------



## asher (Jun 16, 2014)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## Zado (Jun 16, 2014)

Don't really know what his condition will be like after all this...but I hope for the better.Go Schumy!


----------



## Joose (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm sure he will never be exactly the same, but I think everyone can agree it's just great that's he's alive and awake.


----------



## Joose (Jun 23, 2014)

Michael Schumacher's Medical Records Stolen, Reportedly Up for Sale | Car and Driver Blog

What the actual fück...


----------



## onefingersweep (Aug 17, 2014)

Joose said:


> I'm sure he will never be exactly the same, but I think everyone can agree it's just great that's he's alive and awake.



Well, let's see how this develops. If he becomes a "vegtable" I don't think it's great at all that he is "alive". Death would be more worthy in that case.

But let's hope he will recover well. This is really tragic. 

And it also shows how safe Formula One is compared to alpine sports. You only have a patethic little helmet that protect you, what good does it make, not much.

I'm not too optimistic in this case, he's been in coma for too long I think. But let's hope for a miracle.


----------



## Joose (Aug 18, 2014)

I'll maintain optimism.


----------



## onefingersweep (Oct 12, 2014)

Luckily it seems like he will recover well considering the circumstances. Let's see what happens.


----------



## 777timesgod (Oct 21, 2014)

The reports seem to be vague, he is "waking up"? That could mean many things, I would prefer if they make an announcement when something happens because what I undestand is that he is still in a coma.


----------



## hysealia1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Vague information at this point I guess, but good signs nonetheless.

Michael Schumacher out of coma, recovery possible, says doctor - ESPN


----------

